# Amano shrimp eggs



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a lot of Amanos that will carry eggs for a while only to drop them. I know that they require brackish to full saltwater to breed. The usual eggs I see are grayish-white in color but, I have one that seems to be carrying her eggs for along time now and they are bright orange.

Has anyone else experience this and what could the color indicate?










Thanks,
Roy


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

perhaps infected?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Well with the naked eye and not with my crappy camera you can definitely see that it's tiny roe.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

are all your amano stock from one place? Maybe a different type of species?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

hooha said:


> are all your amano stock from one place? Maybe a different type of species?


They all come from the same vendor but not sure where they got them. I did buy all these at the same time a my LFS.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

my guess would be a slightly different species let us know what happens to the eggs


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have seen amano carrying brown, greenish, bluish, yellowish eggs. I have not seen them carry any orange eggs. Maybe it has to do with what you feed them.
In dwarf crays, I see females carrying eggs of different colors as well and I have seen it varies with diet. this is by not means a scientific study.

If they do breed in freshwater, the shrimp are not amano. They most surely are Caridina / Neocaridina SP. "Mini-Japonica" "Mini-Japonica" .

http://translate.google.com/transla...=show&artNo=164&langpair=de|en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

Hope this helps,
Pedro


----------

